# Dedicated Server Host



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking into grabbing a dedicated server to host a few small game servers and maybe a vent or something. But every host I find seems to be aimed at the higher end market.

I don't want to spend $100+ a month and use a server at 10% of its capacity.

So does anyone know of any hosts that offer "micro" dedicated servers?

Looking for 25-50GB of hd space, 4-8GB of RAM, Decent CPU, Solid connection, and preferably something that's manageable via a remote desktop application and not command line. 

Also if anyone here hosts, I'm only looking for up to a year of hosting. Should be moving in the next few months at which point I'm saying f the bundle plan and spending big on internet and skipping out on tv. At which point my home server will act as the host for everything.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2013)

Did you try VPS hosting?
This might be something that you are looking for. 
https://www.digitalocean.com/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

silentbogo said:


> Did you try VPS hosting?
> This might be something that you are looking for.
> https://www.digitalocean.com/



I looked at vps, how well does it handle hosting game servers tho?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2013)

Game servers don't need that many resources. Plus i'm pretty sure you won't have 1000 simultaneous users playing on it.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I looked at vps, how well does it handle hosting game servers tho?


 On my file server I used to simultaneously host CSS, Minecraft, TeamSpeak, Killing Floor, HoM&M, all on 8GB of RAM, and a generic Dual core.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2013)

Keep an eye on Webhostingtalk forums. They have a dedicated sales section there


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I looked at vps, how well does it handle hosting game servers tho?



I would contact Digital Ocean before implementing a game server on a droplet. Because it is still shared hosting, this is basically built for websites and applications. FYI, they are a new company and I would read the reviews for them because I have seen several times people have lost their data due to their "SSD" solutions.

I would suggest to price match your best out of dedicated game server hosting, don't try to use a web hosting company. Because you will max out the shared resources when the server is full.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I would contact Digital Ocean before implementing a game server on a droplet. Because it is still shared hosting, this is basically built for websites and applications. FYI, they are a new company and I would read the reviews for them because I have seen several times people have lost their data due to their "SSD" solutions.
> 
> I would suggest to price match your best out of dedicated game server hosting, don't try to use a web hosting company. Because you will max out the shared resources when the server is full.



I tried out digital ocean and had alot of trouble getting their ubuntu install to cooperate so I canceled and they refunded me. Their customer support was quick and courteous, but because they were "an unmanaged server provider" he kept sending me links to forum threads rather than answering questions. But I give him an A for effort.

I currently switched over to https://www.photonvps.com

Using the 30gb ssd, 2gb of ram option they offer for $25. (and uses windows server which I'm much more well versed in.)

I'll be hosting a starbound server to see how it handles games like that once they get around to forwarding the port for me. (unless theirs a spot for me to do that myself that I can't seem to find on any cpanels)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I tried out digital ocean and had alot of trouble getting their ubuntu install to cooperate so I canceled and they refunded me. Their customer support was quick and courteous, but because they were "an unmanaged server provider" he kept sending me links to forum threads rather than answering questions. But I give him an A for effort.
> 
> I currently switched over to https://www.photonvps.com
> 
> ...



Sweet. I sure would like to know how it works out. I have heard of Photonvps, just don't know how good they are.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

So I bit the bullet and also got an entry level dedicated server. Would it make sense to keep the vps and use it as my webhost? While keeping the dedicated server for the hosting of gameservers etc..?

How much resources does a webserver consume? Using IIS

the site in question is http://www.overlordgaming.us/


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2013)

IIS uses quite a lot of resources, Apache is better, something like nginx or lighttpd even more efficient. It also depends on the amount of traffic you're expecting, to decide how much time you want to spend on optimizing.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> IIS uses quite a lot of resources, Apache is better, something like nginx or lighttpd even more efficient. It also depends on the amount of traffic you're expecting, to decide how much time you want to spend on optimizing.



I'll look into apache. IIS was just the quick and easy and with both servers being windows it made sense. But now that I have a dedicated box I might make the VPS a nix machine and go with apache on it. Teaching myself HTML/CSS/PHP and a little python with the website, might as well learn some nix stuff too


----------



## AsRock (Dec 14, 2013)

Be hard to find that's they were expensive years ago and the cheaper ones were limited..
I have a good friend ( from my GR days ) who may help you out though if your interested.  If you are let me know and i will get in touch with him about it see what he says.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

Appreciate the help asrock, currently running a VPS with ubuntu 12.04 LAMP and xfce, along with a windows server dedicated box


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

after a few complete wipes and installs until I found the interface I liked, went with webmin, got the site onto the linux box  http://23.228.250.185/index.htm

Just trying to get VSFTP to work right.. permission errors when I try to link dreamweaver

Got it


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 15, 2013)

if it's just you that will use FTP, i dont think you need vsftp

openssh that's probably running for you to do shell logins (putty etc) also should have sftp built in, so just login to the same linux account you use for shell on port 22 in your ftp client

that's how the couple ubuntu boxes i've used/am using are


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> if it's just you that will use FTP, i dont think you need vsftp
> 
> openssh that's probably running for you to do shell logins (putty etc) also should have sftp built in, so just login to the same linux account you use for shell on port 22 in your ftp client
> 
> that's how the couple ubuntu boxes i've used/am using are




I mostly need it for dreamweaver and filezilla. I got it working tho so it's all good.


----------

